

Heaven's Gate still open for business - mzehrer
http://kottke.org/14/09/heavens-gate-still-open-for-business

======
elwell
Ugh... I've watched that "Exit Statements" video before. Just want to warn
everyone that it's pretty disturbing. It put me a in a weird mood for a few
days.

